# Pictures of lilly's pups born dec'08



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Connor pictures from 3wks to 13 wks


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute....lovely pics.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Awww beautifull pics.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwwww so adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Crackers pictures from 5 wks to 10 wks


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

fudge from 3 wks to 8 wks


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

More pictures of fudge as his home did not work out so we keep him untill the right home came along


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Holly the only girl in the litter pictures from 5wks to 8 wks


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

leo pictures from 5wks to 11 wks old


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo pictures from 5wks upto 12 wks


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Connor pictures from new home


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

crackers in his new home


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pictures of fudge in his new home


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pictures of holly in her new home


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Leo in his new home


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

milo in his new home


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

more pictures coming soon as pups come up to 8 months old


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Crackers pictures from 5 wks to 10 wks


I want I want! lol hes georgous


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures.
They are all so cute - and are growing into lovely looking dogs.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I want I want! lol hes georgous


He was my fav


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

More pictures of fudge


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Lovely pics. Especially like the one of him hanging out the bed


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww they're lovely, great pics


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Still waiting on more pictures of the other guys but have some more of fudge


----------

